# keeping stud boys



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

so I have a noisy studboy, he loves to call the girls, now I have neighbours so is there anyway to keep both happy, mainly the neighbours.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It isn't easy. Stud boys can cause problems with neighbours. The best I can suggest is to ensure his indoor accommodation is well soundproofed and you make sure he's shut away at a reasonable time each evening until at least 8am. Councils are far more bothered about disturbance at night though this doesn't mean your neighbours can't complain about daytime noise.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Havoc.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

You have my sympathies, my neighbours do not particularly like us having the cats and have caused no end of grief. I don't think there is an easy way as Havoc says. Luckily our boy has his own facilities within the house so only we are disturbed by him. Not that he is very noisy but does like to chat with the ladies if they go up to his pen.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> so I have a noisy studboy, he loves to call the girls, now I have neighbours so is there anyway to keep both happy, mainly the neighbours.


i think you are gonna have to get good at baking really lush chocolate cakes , let me know if you do i'll move in next door 

i really miss my boy's caterwauling , amazing his vocabulary , he was neutered late , still chatty but not the same ah well he is less of a drama lhama now ,

hope you find some solution s CC, but chocolate cake is all i can think of right now


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine is not too bad , he squeeks more than calls ... He is next to my girls so doesn't really feel the need .. Take a girl away and he shouts at me 

We have weather boards up, so that reduces the noise from the girls and his squeeks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

chocolate cake wouldn't even crack a smile on that old bats face so I guess it maybe stud pants.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahahaahaha CC I'm laughing you're so funny :ciappa: xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Does he have a neutered friend? I rem my boy crying, but he was ok with a friend, but his son was not able to ever go outside, he was a proper mummies boy, but I didn't want him outside so neutered him and kept 2 girls back :001_wub:

I do know of people that had serious problems with their neighbours, one was stopped from building outside cat houses due to cat noise and the other now has bad blood between her neighbours as the boy cries 24-7 and she is now neutering him due to problems, he is really loud as well! 

I always worry about noise, but luckily all mine are indoors so unless the windows and doors are open, we are ok... I think lol!  :laugh:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I know breeders who keep a battery powered radio in with their boy for company when they don't get along with a neutered friend. Switched on at night it does seem to work.

My boy is indoors most of the time and quiet when out so I've not tried it myself.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes he lives with a friend that he has grown up with.
The pen is both, it has a big night compartment plus the run, but I really didn't want to shut him in. Its not a problem to shut him in though.

Radio, well next door has builders with a radio blasting out and he likes to chat away to them, he can get louder than the radio.

As ive heard stud boys get louder with age and after being used so many times I only have one option, give him back and I have waited 4 years for this type of boy with the pedigree to compliment my queens.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Could the building work be upsetting him?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe, they started ages ago and he has been with me for 4 weeks so he is still settling in, that's why his friend came too, to help him.

The ideal solution would be for a bus to hit the nagging bag, but doubt that is going to happen.

Problem is the more she complains the more trouble I could end up in.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

As he is so new he is still settling in and the building work could be upsetting him. I would try stud pants and bring him in for some of the day.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

when people say stud pants can they please say "stud pants for cats" as i am very sentisive you know or maybe it's just nearing that time but i keep coming over all hot and flustered :huh::blush:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohhhh STUD PANTS 



for cats


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you sound proof his indoor accommodation - I know you cannot sound proof his outside run bit but at least if you could sound proof the indoor bit it may cut down on the noise? Can you put some tall bushes/shrubs between the pen and the neighbours - again the hope you can muffle the noise somewhat?!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That's exactly the sort of thing you have to do and it's only fair. Even the nicest, most tolerant neighbours deserve our best efforts. Mine are great but I'm very aware they could be disturbed and they have a right not to be. My boy can be very loud and all my neighbours know to let me know if they are having a daytime barbeque or party so I can shut him away for a couple of hours and give them some peace. I do have quite substantial indoor accommodation so I'm not shutting him up in a 4ft by 3ft box. It's something I'd advise all potential stud owners to consider. Always go for the biggest space possible as it gives you greater flexibility.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am having a new cat pen built for him with sound proofing so hope that works, can easily plant trees etc to get the noise down.

Will try the stud pants for cats aswell as if it means he can happily live indoors that would be great.


----------

